# Free Cosmetics?!?!!? Jan. 20th?



## Ange1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Starting next Tuesday January 20th you’ll be able to pick up a free cosmetic item from Bergdorf Goodman, Bergner’s, Bloomingdale’s, Boston Store, Carson Pirie Scott, Dillard’s, Gottschalks, Herberger’s, Macy’s, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Parisian, Saks Fifth Avenue, or Younkers.  This comes as a result of a class action lawsuit involving these and many other companies.  In order to be eligible you must have purchased department store cosmetics between May 29, 1994 through July 16, 2003.  However, store employees will not verify eligibility.  You are also limited to one item per person.

Quote: Free Cosmetics Starting Jan. 20th At Macy's, Sak's, Dillard's and Others! | Kavmerica.com

Is this true?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen this posted in the newspaper the other day. Check out Cosmetics Settlement - Information Website for a list of the products they're giving away. I'm planning on being at my local mall as soon as I can get out of work!


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 15, 2009)

How would you prove that you bought makeup from one of those stores during the timeframe? I know I certainly don't have receipts from even last year still let alone 2003 lol.


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Yeah, I've seen this posted in the newspaper the other day. Check out Cosmetics Settlement - Information Website for a list of the products they're giving away. I'm planning on being at my local mall as soon as I can get out of work!_

 

Yay! This is soooooooooooooooooooooo exciting!


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_How would you prove that you bought makeup from one of those stores during the timeframe? I know I certainly don't have receipts from even last year still let alone 2003 lol._

 
store employees will not verify eligibility


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 15, 2009)

There is already a thread devoted to this topic. Please do a search next time.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/d...makeup-110868/


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_store employees will not verify eligibility
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh hah i guess i read too fast and skipped over that line. whoops!


----------

